# Megacall??



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

Having a bit of a mare with skype as my internet dongle seems to be on a permanent go slow at the moment. I'm looking for cheapish ways to keep in contact with the UK.
As a landline is not an option and the Wi-Fi thing doesnt work here I'm thinking about the Megacall Mobile phone thing. Has anyone used it or know anybody who uses it? Seems a good deal but then surely eveyone would be using it?

Any info muchly appreciated.

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard of em hun! We use a voip type thing and its great??????

Jo xxx


----------

